# ACS Processing delay June 2017



## shalinjames (Jun 28, 2017)

I have applied for skill assessment on 13-06-2017, yet waiting for the ACS assessment report. I know the official processing timeline now is 6-8 weeks duration. Although, most of the people I know received their assessment report in 10 days or maximum of 15 days time period. 

Moreover, I thought it was just me, I have seen in another place people who applied in the first week of June also had a similar complaint saying they are yet to receive their report. If someone applied in June month received their report, let me know how many days it took for processing your application.


----------



## hemanshp (Jul 4, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> I have applied for skill assessment on 13-06-2017, yet waiting for the ACS assessment report. I know the official processing timeline now is 6-8 weeks duration. Although, most of the people I know received their assessment report in 10 days or maximum of 15 days time period.
> 
> Moreover, I thought it was just me, I have seen in another place people who applied in the first week of June also had a similar complaint saying they are yet to receive their report. If someone applied in June month received their report, let me know how many days it took for processing your application.


Did you hear back on this , I too submitted the application on 18th June which went to stage 4 on 19th June but still no replies.


----------



## ankurkhurana1988 (Jul 11, 2017)

Did anyone of you heard back from them? Same case with me, I submitted my application on 16th June'17 and I am still awaiting result.


----------



## ozajigar (Jul 11, 2017)

Did anyone hear back, Me too applied on 16ht June but no update yet.


----------



## Ovi (Jul 16, 2017)

Are they having system problem that caused the delay? You may check with them through email. I dont think there is wrong on following up. The last time i submitted documents, they werent able to see the latest upload due to bugs on acs gui. Good luck mate! Pls.let us know your application update.


----------



## mbhardwaj (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi there, submitted application on 13/6/2017 with 4 yrs bachelor's degree from overseas, 3 years total work experience (2 years overseas, 1 year Australian). Got positive assessment today (19/7/2017) for ANZSCO 261312


----------



## Anandakumaran (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Buddy,

I applied for ACS assessment on 09/Jun/2017 and got a positive assessment on 12/Jul/2017.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 20, 2017)

It appears as though it is taking 1 month + 3-6 days. Congratulations to the ones who have got a positive assessment. I should hopefully receive mine around the 22nd - 25th.


----------



## Anandakumaran (Jul 20, 2017)

joshua1729 said:


> It appears as though it is taking 1 month + 3-6 days. Congratulations to the ones who have got a positive assessment. I should hopefully receive mine around the 22nd - 25th.


Wish you good luck and hope you get yours soon.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 20, 2017)

Anandakumaran said:


> Wish you good luck and hope you get yours soon.


Thanks! I just received my positive skill assessment today. I had applied on the 19th of June.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (Jul 3, 2016)

joshua1729 said:


> It appears as though it is taking 1 month + 3-6 days. Congratulations to the ones who have got a positive assessment. I should hopefully receive mine around the 22nd - 25th.


Hi there,

Have you received your assessment?
When did you apply it? I applied on 9th July.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 20, 2017)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you received your assessment?
> When did you apply it? I applied on 9th July.


Hey.. you seem to have overlooked my previous post.. I received a positive skill assessment on the 25th of July and I had applied on the 19th of June.


----------



## lohit2prince (May 30, 2017)

Any one applied in July and got the ACS assessment ? I have applied on Jul10th, but not yet received any.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (Jul 3, 2016)

I am in the same bucket. I have applied on 9th July and still waiting. I have an impression that your assessment result will come between 10-15th August if they do not demand any additional document from you.


----------



## lohit2prince (May 30, 2017)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I am in the same bucket. I have applied on 9th July and still waiting. I have an impression that your assessment result will come between 10-15th August if they do not demand any additional document from you.


Do update here, if you get an update on your ACS so that it will be helpful for me to track mine.
Thanks!


----------



## OnlyAustralia (Jul 3, 2016)

No update mate. 

It will come between 10-15th August as per my data analysis.

Kindly update your status when your receive your ACS.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (Jul 3, 2016)

This is to update you. I got my ACS today (9th-Aug). 

What about you?

It took 1 month in my case as I have applied on 9th of last the month.


----------



## lohit2prince (May 30, 2017)

OnlyAustralia said:


> This is to update you. I got my ACS today (9th-Aug).
> 
> What about you?
> 
> It took 1 month in my case as I have applied on 9th of last the month.


I didn't received any update yet Buddy! I'm little anxious and cautious and little worried too  May be usual waiting for results time.

Thanks


----------



## OnlyAustralia (Jul 3, 2016)

Just have patience.

As per my estimate if you submitted all documents it will come by 15th of this month. 

Best of luck.


----------



## lohit2prince (May 30, 2017)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Just have patience.
> 
> As per my estimate if you submitted all documents it will come by 15th of this month.
> 
> Best of luck.


Not yet received. Still shows "With the Assessor"


----------



## OnlyAustralia (Jul 3, 2016)

lohit2prince said:


> Not yet received. Still shows "With the Assessor"


It's strange to know about this.

Contact ACS by e-mail or phone.

They are taking too much time in your case.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (Jul 3, 2016)

OnlyAustralia said:


> It's strange to know about this.
> 
> Contact ACS by e-mail or phone.
> 
> They are taking too much time in your case.


Further, when you contact them, they will reply you their standard statement.

"File processing time is 6-8 weeks."

Be prepare for this.


----------



## lohit2prince (May 30, 2017)

I'm into 7th week of the ACS assessment and still waiting. Is something to be worried? Sent an email regarding the status yesterday, yet to get response.


----------



## lohit2prince (May 30, 2017)

Any one know... how long ACS will take to respond back to emails?


----------



## lohit2prince (May 30, 2017)

At last got my ACS yesterday and as expected they took 4 years of my experience as I'm not CSE background in B.Tech (ECE).
I need to work on PTE to have more points and be eligible.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (Jul 3, 2016)

Congrats! They took really much time in your case. I think the cause for this is your background education and experience.


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Need a help. I applied for the ACS evaluation on 16th October'17. The Portal shows "Pending with Assessor". When shall I expect the report ? Also, if at all any document is required when do we get to know, after 6-8 weeks?

Many Thanks!!


----------



## ramasum (Feb 15, 2018)

Dear experts!!!

I am new in this forum.. my silks and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS and assessed as suitable.

But they assessed my education qualification as follows:

MY Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree
My BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree
But they did not assess my MBA degree due to non-IT..

Since I didn't have bachelor degree in supporting mater degree to claim 15 points as per rule.

So. My question is if I assess my 2 years MBA degree and I am sure it will be equivalent AQF bachelor degree since they count my bachelor as Associate degree as such I can claim 15 points ..Can you kindly verify whether I am in right direction or not and if I am thinking right then please suggest what steps should I take now??


----------

